# New to Handguns....



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

Brand new here to the sport of spending a lot of money :mrgreen:....a friend took me shooting about a month ago and I'm hooked....just got my license (MA) last week and have since picked up a Ruger MKIII Hunter, S&W 686 SSR, and S&W Sigma 9mm.....got my eye on a S&W 629 Stealth Hunter next....looks like a great forum for us beginners....thanks!


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from the Jersey Pinelands. Looks like you're jumping into this head first.
Safe shooting....


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from the Lone Star State. :smt039


----------



## raphymartinez (Jun 17, 2010)

I know the feeling, I just got my Class A (MA) about 3 weeks ago and already purchased a Ruger SR9 and yesterday I bought a Walther P22. So far I love them both, on my way home from the store i stopped at the range and put 200 rounds thru the P22 with no problems once or ever.
Already looking for a good CCW that is legal in MA (I know, good luck with that)


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

gilly6993 said:


> Brand new here to the sport of spending a lot of money :mrgreen:....a friend took me shooting about a month ago and I'm hooked....just got my license (MA) last week and have since picked up a Ruger MKIII Hunter, S&W 686 SSR, and S&W Sigma 9mm.....got my eye on a S&W 629 Stealth Hunter next....looks like a great forum for us beginners....thanks!


That's the spirit! No sense in the "which one to buy" crap, just buy them all. :smt082


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Couch Potato said:


> That's the spirit! No sense in the "which one to buy" crap, just buy them all. :smt082


When you die you cannot take your money with you....so head to the local gun store and say "One of each please".:smt033 If I had as many handguns as my wife has shoes I would be a happy man.:anim_lol:


----------

